# Cheating Husband is now jealous of me!



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

I arranged for my WH to pick up daughter for ortho today, bring her to swim team tonight and keep her overnight at his house. Things I do 98% of the time along with working a full time job 50 hours a week. All while WH dates tramps and barely calls his kid. 

I told WH I had plans. He becomes very curious and starts asking me questions.... "Where are you going on a Tuesday night? How long are you going to be out?" etc. Each time he asked his question he is getting more curious. 

I remain distant (just like he was the last 5 years while he cheated on me and lied to my face) and just gave simple answers. "I have plans".

He started talking under his breath and got very mad. 

He again asked more annoyed this time, "where are you going?". I replied, "Not sure what place we will wind up". 

He starts to leave and turns to me saying, "I did not realize you had hooked up with someone". 

I laughed and said, "we have been separated for over a year, I can have dinner with a friend, lover or the postman without any approval from you". I then replied, "You certainly did not ask my permission or have any concern for our daughter while you screwed around with your bar tramps and lied about your whereabouts all these years". 

He turned and left. 

I sat on the couch and laughed for a good five minutes. 

Classic!


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

FrustratedFL said:


> I arranged for my WH to pick up daughter for ortho today, bring her to swim team tonight and keep her overnight at his house. Things I do 98% of the time along with working a full time job 50 hours a week. All while WH dates tramps and barely calls his kid.
> 
> I told WH I had plans. He becomes very curious and starts asking me questions.... "Where are you going on a Tuesday night? How long are you going to be out?" etc. Each time he asked his question he is getting more curious.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a GOOD LAUGH !!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jh52 said:


> Glad you had a GOOD LAUGH !!


:iagree:
:rofl:

Hang on... the postman? Gosh! Now your idiot ex will think: "My God! Now she is in to men in uniforms!"

If you are expecting him to visit, he might come dressed like this!:-
http://www.ineden.com.au/edentigers/images/cliffclaven2.jpg


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Cake anyone?


----------

